# Pheasant Hunting with ATV's



## aztec (Oct 27, 2005)

It seems to me that this topic has been covered before and I tried to find a discussion but with out success. so maybe some one knows that answer to my question.

On a recent trip to North Dakota, I noticed several fields that were obviously "hunted" for pheasants using ATV's. This was obvious from the tire tracks which quarterd the entire length of some fields. I thought that it was against the law to drive off of established roads or prairie trails defined as at least having two ruts. Is that not correct?

Besides not being very sporting, it seems like it should be illegal if it isn't already. It is not an isolated practice based on my observations. And before anyone takes off on criticism of NR's, I know that at least two of the fieklds that I saw were so scarred by resident hunters. No doubt some NR's are doing it too but this is not limited to one group.


----------



## tumblebuck (Feb 17, 2004)

> On a recent trip to North Dakota, I noticed several fields that were obviously "hunted" for pheasants using ATV's. This was obvious from the tire tracks which quarterd the entire length of some fields. I thought that it was against the law to drive off of established roads or prairie trails defined as at least having two ruts. Is that not correct?


How do you know they were "hunted" this way? Landowner friend of mine uses his ATV to spot spray weeds in this CRP field(s). The tracks are obvious for a long time...especially when it's dry.

You can drive off the trail if you have permission from the landowner.


----------



## aztec (Oct 27, 2005)

I know that at least a couple of them did not have tracks before the pheasant season opened and did two days later. Maybe they had permission. I don't know for sure. Either way, it is a poor practice in my book.


----------



## tumblebuck (Feb 17, 2004)

> it is a poor practice in my book


Hunting off of ATV...agreed.

Could have been a handicap hunt :huh:


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

tumblebuck said:


> > On a recent trip to North Dakota, I noticed several fields that were obviously "hunted" for pheasants using ATV's. This was obvious from the tire tracks which quarterd the entire length of some fields. I thought that it was against the law to drive off of established roads or prairie trails defined as at least having two ruts. Is that not correct?
> 
> 
> How do you know they were "hunted" this way? Landowner friend of mine uses his ATV to spot spray weeds in this CRP field(s). The tracks are obvious for a long time...especially when it's dry.
> ...


Not if you are hunting pheasants...


----------



## tumblebuck (Feb 17, 2004)

From regs:



> It is illegal to drive motor-driven vehicles off established roads and trails unless hunting waterfowl or cranes. Except for persons having a special disability permit, no person may use a motor-driven vehicle while in the process of hunting small game (except waterfowl or cranes) or aid another in the process of hunting small game (except waterfowl or cranes) including travel to and from a hunting location unless the motor-driven vehicle is on an established road or trail. Exception: A landowner or a lessee who actively farms or ranches the land, o*r a person having written permission from the landowner or lessee, may use a motor-driven vehicle off of an established road or trail to hunt small game* except during the deer gun season.


They changed that rule a couple years ago :wink:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

tumblebuck said:


> From regs:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


correct.

A little discussed or known change...


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Rick Acker said:


> tumblebuck said:
> 
> 
> > > On a recent trip to North Dakota, I noticed several fields that were obviously "hunted" for pheasants using ATV's. This was obvious from the tire tracks which quarterd the entire length of some fields. I thought that it was against the law to drive off of established roads or prairie trails defined as at least having two ruts. Is that not correct?
> ...


Rick.....the law was changed last session wasn't it?You can drive anywhere with Written Permission when hunting anything except deer.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

I think it was changed 2 sessions ago. It was called the "Drive all over hell bill". Get this, one person with political clout got the bill shoved through. He didn't want to walk into his ground. Sweet.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Dick Monson said:


> I think it was changed 2 sessions ago. It was called the "Drive all over hell bill". Get this, one person with political clout got the bill shoved through. He didn't want to walk into his ground. Sweet.


I like that....."Drive all over hell" bill.I don't think a lot of people realize that the law was changed.Wasn't it changed so us senior citizens could drive to the ends of cover to post?


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Wasn't it so outfitters clients wouldn't get tired walking out to the honey hole? :lol:


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Whatever the arguement is, the current rules allow you to drive in fields for pheasants if you have permission.

Have seen the ATV thing and it was definitely by people hunting pheasants that did not have disability.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

My bad...did not know!

:sniper:


----------



## deerslayer80 (Mar 27, 2007)

I agree that it should be illegal, unless you're disabled. That's just a lazy way of covering a lot of ground. I don't see how people get much enjoyment out of that.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

They get the joy of killing more birds fast then everyone :eyeroll: uke: 
Just plain laziness


----------



## deerslayer80 (Mar 27, 2007)

They must not have never hunted behind a dog. Watching the dog is the best part of whole experience.


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

Damn good law, again only takes place on private land. As a landowner I should be allowed to drive to my honey hole if I choose.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

g/o said:


> Damn good law, again only takes place on private land. As a landowner I should be allowed to drive to my honey hole if I choose.


Or so you can drive your fat out of shape clients out to the slough in the middle of the section instead of making them actually work for the birds.

Figures you'd be the guy defending it it... :eyeroll:


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

dblkluk said:


> g/o said:
> 
> 
> > Damn good law, again only takes place on private land. As a landowner I should be allowed to drive to my honey hole if I choose.
> ...


Nice post dblkluk, So why shouldn't it be legal? It is alright to drive out to hunt waterfowl, why shouldn't I be able to drive out on land I OWN NOT YOU!!!!! By the way I'm sure 90 % of my clients are in much better shape than you.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

g/o said:


> dblkluk said:
> 
> 
> > g/o said:
> ...


For the same reasons it is not legal for deer hunting. and in my opinion, tactics used for hunting upland are very similar to those used to hunt deer.

I also am a landowner and I wouldn't even consider driving down to the particular fenceline where the pheasants hang out on my place, but I guess if someone was paying me hundreds of dollars to kill the easiest way possible, maybe thats where values are compromised.. :wink:

Obviously you must have me confused with someone else.. I'll take that fitness challenge anyday.. 8)


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

Again dblkluk what you fail to realize is that only the landowner or someone with written permission may do this. I know many of you believe in socialism here, I'm just not going to go that route.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

> By the way I'm sure 90 % of my clients are in much better shape than you.


I blew mountain dew all over my computer when I saw that one!!!! 90% in better shape than Dblkluck........  

You evidentially have never seen/met Erik!

We should rename him to Saddelbag Sallie.........
J/K Erik!!!! :beer:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Maverick said:


> > By the way I'm sure 90 % of my clients are in much better shape than you.
> 
> 
> I blew mountain dew all over my computer when I saw that one!!!! 90% in better shape than Dblkluck........
> ...


 :beer:

I wish he would have put me in that category also!


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

> You evidentially have never seen/met Erik!


apparently you've never met my clients, have you Mav?


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

My dad is bigger then your dad and he can beat him up with one arm tied behind his back.

You all are way too funny. Listen to your thread! Kids!

And g/o, B.S. and you know it. Grow up. 90%? Really? :eyeroll:

Just say you over-exaggerated in the heat of the post and move on....


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

g/o said:


> Again dblkluk what you fail to realize is that only the landowner or someone with written permission may do this. I know many of you believe in socialism here, I'm just not going to go that route.


I fully realize that it is only with landowners/owners permission. I believe in landowners rights as much as the next guy. 
But just because I own the land (or have permission) doesnt mean ethics and game laws should not apply to me while I'm on this land.

And if theres nothing wrong with driving off trail while on your own land (or with permission), remind me again why we can't do the same for deer hunting? :wink:


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

g/o said:


> > You evidentially have never seen/met Erik!
> 
> 
> apparently you've never met my clients, have you Mav?


Do I really CARE to meet you clients? Nope!



> And g/o, B.S. and you know it. Grow up. 90%? Really?
> 
> Just say you over-exaggerated in the heat of the post and move on....


That sums it up for me....


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

g/o, are all your clients professional athletes?

I actually enjoy the walk.

I do agree, if it is your land, I see nothing wrong with driving an ATV on it to get to your hunting spot. I wouldn't do it myself, but you should have every right to do so.

Now, riding on an atv to scare up birds then shooting said birds I do not agree with, lol.


----------



## Gildog (Jan 30, 2007)

deerslayer80 said:


> I agree that it should be illegal, unless you're disabled. That's just a lazy way of covering a lot of ground. I don't see how people get much enjoyment out of that.


(Warning--Sarcasm ahead)

Geez, it's no worse than baiting (see Deer Hunting thread)--mankind has superior tools and capabilities that allow us an advantage...just because you don't like using atv's for pheasant hunting doesn't make it wrong for everyone else...it's legal, isn't it??


----------



## deerslayer80 (Mar 27, 2007)

Why do you think bow tags are sold over the counter? Because the success rate is a lot lower then shooting a deer with a rifle. It's sounds the same here, riding an atv makes everything easier, doesn't mean we should abuse what we have.

Driving/riding to a honey hole sounds fine to me, but lazy. Hunting off an ATV is just ethically wrong, there's no sport to it.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

If a land owner wants to drive on his land then he should be able to. The deer comparison is pretty far fetched. How do you hunt deer and pheasants the same? Dont have that problem with atvs in sd guns have to be cased when ever the atv is running. I like the baiting comparison guess it has always been illegal for me so that has always seemed the lazy way to go but if it is legal where you hunt who am i to judge.


----------



## lesser (Nov 13, 2008)

so if I see a person riding an ATV while hunting what can they do legally before being illegal. drive till they see a rooster run out in the ffield get off on the ground jack one in the pipe and shoot or what is the law. This is crazy


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

I believe landowners should be able to drive out on their own land for anything. Now taking out clients is a whole other issue, especially with G/O!! Sorry man don't like the way you operate, never will. But just my opinion.
As far as hunting pheasants with ATVs give me a break, that is ridiculous!! How disabled are you if you can hop on an ATV and jump off it to shoot roosters??


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

> Sorry man don't like the way you operate, never will.


And what is it that you don't approve of? Just curious


----------



## deerslayer80 (Mar 27, 2007)

Hunting off an atv is not hunting, it's killing, and what is the sport in that.

Let me guess do you have sponsor decal on your quad that you have to display?


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

deerslayer80 said:


> Hunting off an atv is not hunting, it's killing, and what is the sport in that.
> 
> Let me guess do you have sponsor decal on your quad that you have to display?


So sorry I don't even own an atv


----------

